# Affordable Personal TV & Internet in Afghanistan



## MOOXE (8 Apr 2009)

I am still deployed here, currently in CNS. I am using Global Connect wireless to get a connection in my room. I know there are some companies like Iridium that will sell you internet and tv at a huge price. Are thier any affordable companies to go with, for one or the other, so you can get service in the FOBs? 

If I brought my ExpressVu dish and reciever, would I be able to use it here?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2009)

KAF has a private company providing internet services, etc for about 35 USD month (I believe it was 256 kbit down, 64kbit up) as well as TV. Your BEV dish won't work as the NIMIQ satellites are pointed over North America. A FTA dish could possibly gain you some channels, but they would be from that end of the world. Google would hold some answers on that effect. You're pretty much stuck with Global Connect if you're in CNS unless you want to spend your Hazard pay each month on internet.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (11 Apr 2009)

i am going over there  for 6 months soon, i am bringin my  own laptop, have to buy one first lol
what  do i have to do to get internet access over there?
 do i need to sign up or is there free access?
i just want to send the odd email and pictures home

any  input would be great


----------



## Franko (11 Apr 2009)

WTF? CNS has wireless? Must be nice...meanwhile FOBs go without for weeks at a time.

I doubt Bell even has coverage that far on the other side of the globe...be thankful for what you have MOOXE.

Regards


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 Apr 2009)

Wow, things have come a long way...  

In my short time there, I recall having no internet or phone access for two weeks (less a sat-phone that cut out all the time)... and when we got into PB Wilson, there was 2 computers with Sat-internet that might as well have been dial-up... and with 3 platoons in PBW, there were long lines.

After I left, I didn't hear from anyone until around Christmas.. There was no internet out at the newly built strong points... and they were living in a ditch near the strong points for 57 days after leaving Spin Baldak.  

When everyone came home, I started hearing the stories about FOB Martello (sp)... 7+ months of 2 sat-phones and no internet (or computers, really)... they were more concerned with the lack of cleaning facilities, water, proper toilets and eating something that's not in a bag.

Now I get e-mails almost daily from buddies out in FOBs... Guys are updating their Facebook status and blogs daily... I seem to recall a strong sense of disconnection when I was out of the wire, and when we were back in, oh so briefly, the internet in KAF was only available in the trailers by Canada house... the line ups were long and, again, you might as well be on dial up.

Jeez... I feel like I'm telling a "back in my day" story...  We fought all our battles in waist deep snow, uphill, with the wind blowing towards us, and all that...   It was only 3 years ago...
makes me wish I could go back... it seems as though it would be like having all the comforts of home while in a war zone... soon troops will be complaining that they their refrigerators aren't keeping their beer cold enough, and the pool in KAF is always full of kids. 





Craziness


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Apr 2009)

A year after your roto, Piper, Wilson was still the same way. Couple months into my tour, the internet seacans started showing up alongside the phone seacans. Its a good system now, and I believe it was badly needed. Probably goes a long way to lessen the "Us vs. Them" attitude for the OTW types. Probably end up being a small Timmies at MSG soon...


----------



## catalyst (11 Apr 2009)

Not at MSG but there will be an expanded one at Canada House soon...........


Just curious if anyone got the american company to wire the ISOs? They could hav emade a killing.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Probably end up being a small Timmies at MSG soon...



Sweeeeeeeeeet  I hope this is true.  I'm in the T- XX days (not many, actual number =OPSEC) stage till I get there.

Edited to change numbers


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Apr 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Just curious if anyone got the american company to wire the ISOs? They could hav emade a killing.



Weatherhavens were wired when I was there last year, best $45 bucks I've ever spent for internet. I'm certain the company has approached the NCE and gotten permission to run their switches and wires into the buildings.


----------



## Franko (12 Apr 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Probably end up being a small Timmies at MSG soon...



Seeing as I just got back from there....don't hold yer breath. Nice rumour to start though.

Regards


----------



## catalyst (12 Apr 2009)

Retail was definately talked about at some of the FOBs........however don't expect it any time soon. 

However, we did send you some RUTR cups


----------



## eurowing (12 Apr 2009)

I had the high speed internet service in my weatherhaven..... 100USD per month.  I paid for one month (Feb 09) and will NOT renew.  Service was available about 50% of the time and d/l speed was a whopping 5Kb per sec.  Just so you really realize how bad it blows, I am reimbursed for that service, but, out of principle I will not reward crap service.  I was kind of ok with the slow d/l since basic pages loaded up within a short time, but video (youtube etc) was out of the question.  I am told it has improved somewhat for at least being available.  Service at Old Canada House is fine for me and although video is slow to load, at least you can at about 15 Kb Per Sec.  Faster if only a few people are online.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Seeing as I just got back from there....don't hold yer breath. Nice rumour to start though.



It was more sarcasm than rumour starting.


----------



## MOOXE (12 Apr 2009)

Current situation of the camps I spent time at are as follows...

KAF - All shacks (AFAIK) are wired to recieve your AAFES internet and cable TV. Internet starts at 70 USD per month, add another 15 USD and you get cable TV with a bunch of channels. This internet is unfiltered, non firewalled do whatchuwant style, the speed is anywhere from mere bytes to 30kb/sec. You can pay for better service but it only increases your upload speed. People download movies on this and usually leave limewire or whatever open over night. If you are an internet junkie you will have to have this. Canada House has wireless and you use your Global Connect card to access. There is also wireless pumped into the shacks, you need your GC card again. Speeds are up to 40 kb/sec. You also have your regular internet stations on Linux machines which you use your GC card for. Webcam PCs available.

CNS - Global Connect wireless all over camp, extremely slow, between 1 and 5kb/sec. Most file extensions are blocked so no downloading much of anything. There are welfare trailors to use, as well as Webcam PCs and theres more DWAN here than you can imagine. The technicians also have GPNet and there is LEPNet available if you know the right people....

MSG - Welfare trailor only with about 10 pcs. CFRT is available throughout the camp via splitter boxes. Bring a TV to this camp if the section you are relieving doesnt have one.

Frontenac - About five welfare PCs. You were allowed to bring your own laptop and hook up to the line since the Linux machines are slow as hell. No TV except in the mess.

Wilson - About ten welfare PCs and one Webcam PC. No TV except in the mess.

As for all the other FOBs, trenches, bunkers... OMLT apartments... 99% have some form of internet access and always a way to call home.

FYI Global Connect is heavily firewalled. You can access most ports for regular internet apps such as SSH, Telnet, FTP, POP, SMTP, IMAP...etc etc.... Most Proxy websites are firewalled so make a list at home. I have also seen a few internet cafes in Kandahar City if you dare to go! Thats the latest information I know.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Apr 2009)

Mooke, how current is your info on MSG?  I have herd different things from the guys we are replacing there.


----------



## MOOXE (13 Apr 2009)

I Left MSG at the end of February 09.


----------



## Franko (13 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Mooke, how current is your info on MSG?  I have herd different things from the guys we are replacing there.



It is correct.

Regards


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> It is correct.
> 
> Regards



thanks

I just heard there was now wireless from the guys I replace in XX days


----------



## Franko (13 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> I just heard there was now wireless from the guys I replace in XX days



I know the guys you're replacing. The wifi goes down at the drop of a hat and they cry about it incessantly, because they are the only one's who can get it. Everyone else has to do it the old fashioned way, either plug in or use the PCs that are in the trailer.

Some people don't realize that there is a war going on and it's a nicety...not a necessity.

Regards


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> I know the guys you're replacing. The wifi goes down at the drop of a hat and they cry about it incessantly, because they are the only one's who can get it. Everyone else has to do it the old fashioned way, either plug in or use the PCs that are in the trailer.
> 
> Some people don't realize that there is a war going on and it's a nicety...not a necessity.
> 
> Regards



did you expect more from Sappers? jk

That's nice to know, are there plug ins everywhere or just in a central location?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> did you expect more from Sappers? jk
> 
> That's nice to know, are there plug ins everywhere or just in a central location?



Shouldn't you concentrate on your job rather that what creature features may or may not be present at the FOB's or Strong Points.

My  :2c:


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you concentrate on your job rather that what creature features may or may not be present at the FOB's or Strong Points.
> 
> My  :2c:



well we have been doing that for the past year  :, and its nice to know what is there to communicate (read as watch youtube) during our off time  ;D.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Some people don't realize that there is a war going on and it's a nicety...not a necessity.



I don't think truer words have been spoken. I remember hearing grumblings that the internet wouldn't work during a Comms Lockdown, both mostly at KAF but some other places too. People easily forget the reason there's a comms lockdown is because one of the 2,500 Canadians they deployed with is in Landstuhl or a flag-drapped box.


----------



## Franko (14 Apr 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I don't think truer words have been spoken. I remember hearing grumblings that the internet wouldn't work during a Comms Lockdown, both mostly at KAF but some other places too. People easily forget the reason there's a comms lockdown is because one of the 2,500 Canadians they deployed with is in Landstuhl or a flag-drapped box.



You should have seen the look on some people's faces when I told them to GTFO so I could lock 'em up.

"Why do we have to get off?" was the most common thing said...by those same people you are replacing NL_engineer.

Needless to say I don't hold them in very high regard, but that's another topic all together.

Regards


----------



## MOOXE (14 Apr 2009)

http://www.satsig.net/ivsat2.htm

Those services sound pretty good. I emailed them some questions about personal internet. From the looks of it they outfit many US Serviceman already, in Iraq.


----------



## MOOXE (15 Apr 2009)

This is a good solution for a small section to split on. Hardware comes free for US Military. I did mention I was in the Canadian Army and the offer was extended to me also. All you have to do is purchase, set up the dish, and you have high speed.


----------



## eurowing (16 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> You should have seen the look on some people's faces when I told them to GTFO so I could lock 'em up.
> 
> "Why do we have to get off?" was the most common thing said...by those same people you are replacing NL_engineer.
> 
> ...



Quite frankly, the lockdown is fairly pointless in KAF.  Freedomnet at the boardwalk is not shut down, nor are any of the local internet providers.  Also, the proliferation of Roshan cell phones at .25 cents per minute negates all the effort put forth to lock it.  You would have to be some kind of idiot to tell family or friends anything has happened until it hits the news anyway.


----------



## Loachman (16 Apr 2009)

MOOXE said:
			
		

> KAF - All shacks (AFAIK) are wired to recieve your AAFES internet and cable TV. Internet starts at 70 USD per month, add another 15 USD and you get cable TV with a bunch of channels. This internet is unfiltered, non firewalled do whatchuwant style, the speed is anywhere from mere bytes to 30kb/sec.



AAFES? I don't think that there's any connection there. I didn't see any sign of one, and I'd expect much, much better service than what I got from them if this was an AAFES operation. They appear to be raking in a bundle, and not putting much of the takings into maintaining or supporting, let alone improving, their system. Cables rest on the ground, and the weatherhavens are daisy-chained together, so problems cascade from one to another. Somebody in the one next to mine decided to do some mods one day and killed of our entire row for several.

The bottom package is actually US$35.00 per month. I had the US$70.00 package for the first two months here, and dropped to the US$35.00 package for the third. I went to the US$0.00 package towards the end of that month. I was tired of waiting and waiting for pages to download and numerous outages. Sometimes some people in my weatherhaven had a connection while others did not. I had a total of two days' useage out of the first three weeks of my third month's subscription so I went and cancelled it and demanded my money back. They tried to claim that I had been downloading stuff constantly all of that time, but I got US$10.00 back. There was a line forming behind me and the first few people were passing on the conversation to those behind. Several walked away, so buddy could see that he had to shut me up or lose more business.

Apparently it is now filtered, but I no longer give a rat's rectum.



			
				MOOXE said:
			
		

> Canada House has wireless and you use your Global Connect card to access. There is also wireless pumped into the shacks,



The wireless in Old Canada House has been unreliable at times, but has been much better for the last few days. It is slow during peak periods, but as I work weird hours I can take advantage of the hardly-used periods. It is not "pumped into" the weatherhavens around, but the closer ones can get it. The same service at Tim Horton's is generally quicker.

The best thing about it was the satisfaction that I got from not paying crooks/incompetents anymore for what amounted to more frustration than service, and listening to others complain about annoyances about which I no longer cared.

There is also the US Freedomtel Net available on the boardwalk, free, with no login required. It's unfiltered. It is slow during peak periods, but again, I work weird hours.


----------



## MOOXE (16 Apr 2009)

AAFES is who sells that internet started at 35$. Its sold by Pakistanis but the company is AAFES. I would think it would be better to. Its tolerable though in the shacks by New Canada House. The wireless and the AAFES by Old Canada House has been very sketchy. When I was there for my week of KAF in Sept 08 it was not worth it to pay for AAFES and the wireless from OCH was very very weak once it reached the weatherhavens.

Anyways.. New Canada House has much more reliable service both wireless and AAFES than does OCH.


----------



## Franko (16 Apr 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Quite frankly, the lockdown is fairly pointless in KAF.  Freedomnet at the boardwalk is not shut down, nor are any of the local internet providers.  Also, the proliferation of Roshan cell phones at .25 cents per minute negates all the effort put forth to lock it.  You would have to be some kind of idiot to tell family or friends anything has happened until it hits the news anyway.



Out in the FOBs, where everyone has to know WTF is going on, it's prudent to do a lockdown and it's controllable. 

It keep idiots from flapping their gums about who was hit before the NOK is contacted(which has happened before). Believe me, I've overheard enough OPSEC/ PERSEC violations from some people that have no clue as to what they are saying, which resulted in them being put onto a plane bound for Canada.

KAF is obviously not do-able, but then again the majority of KAFers don't know what is actually going on beyond the wire and those that do, know to keep their yaps shut.

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Apr 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Quite frankly, the lockdown is fairly pointless in KAF.  .



That doesn't mean you stop doing the right thing though...........


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean you stop doing the right thing though...........


Exactly.  My own "thing" was to log off the DIN computer (it was for less-than work stuff anyway).  Naturally, not everyone had DIN.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Apr 2009)

The "packi internet" in KAF started at $35 but it was slow. So slow you couldn't check your email book or msn. Next was $70 and then $100 a month.
It was very shoddy wiring around KAF. If I unplugged the power connection on my router or whatever it's called then all the people in my tent would loose it and so would the 7 other tents with net access after me.Assholes were stealing 10 cent European to American power converter plugs which then would again down the internet for dozens of people.
Trying to get them to fix it was a joke. You have to track them down and harass them over cell phone calls and visits to their officer over the course of a few days.  After having the net go down, get fixed and go down again over the course of 8days, every day, I went to their boss and demanded our platoons money back for the last 2 months considering it was down more than it was up and people were paying 100 bucks US each for the net. I was pretty convincing, they ended up getting off their ass and sorting the problems out. But that was just our little area.
IT goes without saying anything you write or read on that net found it's way to Pakistan and the Taliban.

Global Connect has wireless at places like Canada house as mentioned and it extends to some of the shacks around it but we were too far away. The range doesn't seem very good. Not as big of a deal but everything you write and read again gets scoped out by the CF. Global connect is also subject to the silly lock down procedure.

We tried getting our own Satellite but it was a disaster. Took  3 times as long as we expected to come in.  Didn't come with the parts to calibrate it. We each had to put up $200 to buy it initially which we lost because the signal we got when it finally worked was shitty and we'd get about 15 minutes use of it a day before something would happen.


----------



## 40below (16 Apr 2009)

The signal supplied by Global Connect at New Canada House when I was there in January was pretty robust. I didn't take my laptop to any of the FOBs, but internet in the welfare trailers was decent speed, if prone to drops, and since the techs - interestingly, most of whom seem to be ex-Sigs -  might only get there once every few weeks to fix or swap stuff out, it's iffy, but as has been said above, it is a war zone. 

I know some of the Americans were able to set up private nodes using iDirect (IIRC), and they said it wasn't much more buggy than any other wireless network and speed was OK.


----------

